# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  New features/technology not available or limited support

## RobDog888

Hello VB Team,

Why does it take so long or only limited support for certain new features or controls used in the VB IDE or in new OS' never available for developers use until many years later? A couple of examples would be the PropertyGrid, a GREAT control that is present in early VB IDEs but only recently available for use in VB 2002/2003. Also, like with Vista's new features, any aeroglass support must be completely done using unmanaged code but at least some support is there. VisualStyles were alot easier under XP but now with the WPF handling theming its very difficult. Even drawing on glass is a challenge but do-able.

Thank You

----------

